# devils claw root vs. glucosamine? (or similar)



## LittleMouse (3 December 2012)

hiya, i just finished my first pot of cortaflex (4 months supply) and although it did seem to help (horses slight stiffness and poss. arthritis in hocks), it is very expensive.
I decided to try devils claw root, so bought a 5 month pot of granules from dodson and horrell. was alot cheaper, but ive just read that it can damage the liver? is this true? if so im not sure if i want to use it...

would it be effective to feed just glucosamine? (e.g from equine america.) stiffness isnt bad and i dont want to spend loads on an expensive supplement as the horses really arent doing enough at the moment to warrant paying   £50+ haha, just want something to give him a little boost and support x
any recommendations?


----------



## wingedhorse (3 December 2012)

Different things devils claw is a painkiller glucosamine is a supplement to help joint integrity.

You want to feed 10gms Glucosamine HCl per 500kg horse. From memory the Equine America glucosamine I have seen contains fair bit of fillers and doesn't supply 10gms glucosamine.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 December 2012)

We stopped feeding glucosamine after a bad experience with one horse's reaction to it.  When we researched it properly, we found that it comes from shellfish - not sommething we want to feed our herbivores.
We stopped using Devil's Claw many years ago when the ex-broodmare had very bloody seasons and research showed that it can cause spontaneous abortion in pregnant mares, although we didn't want to breed from her, we really didn't want that effect for her.
So now we use cider vinegar and have just got rosehips for her.  Farrier says she is very supple for her age and breed.


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 December 2012)

Have a look at www.riaflex.co.uk

Very good and cheaper than some despite having higher concentration of ingredients than others out there....


----------



## LittleMouse (3 December 2012)

this is very interesting! ive always just trusted feed companies....just goes to show you cant be to sure what goes into these feeds! 
I dont particularly just want something to mask pain...as surely then joints will continue to wear throughout the years? 
any one have any specific recomendations or ideas i could try?


----------



## LittleMouse (3 December 2012)

that riaflex looks good? which one do you feed?
the glucosamine looks excellent value x


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 December 2012)

Have a look at www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.uk 
they stock glucosamine and MSM together for a really good price, and good quality - far cheaper than your branded stuff.
Devils Claw has never done anything for any of my horses, but Boswellia has really shown improvments.  Mine has arthritis in her fetlock and hocks.


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 December 2012)

It is. I use the 50:50 one for the mare, she has a weak hock and this is a preventative support really. A friend has used the devils alternative with her lab who suffers arthritis with really good effect.


----------



## TigerTail (3 December 2012)

Tumeric is getting a good name - its anti inflammatory   and very cheap to buy in bulk


----------



## wingedhorse (3 December 2012)

Try Aviform pure glucosamine. 39.95 for 1.5kg. Lasts 150 days. 99% purity. Is cheapest I have found. Can anyone find better?


----------



## Rebels (3 December 2012)

I use Dodson and horrell devils claw on 3,  a spavin, an arthritic and a stiff horse, all slightly over the recommended dose as big lads. It keeps one sounder than bute ever did and allows the other 2 to work at a high level.


----------



## wingedhorse (3 December 2012)

So long as you know it is an pain killer not a cure and you can't compete on it.


----------



## putasocinit (3 December 2012)

I use devils claw with good results, but i also take him off it every 6 months for a week and detox him with cupiss


----------



## mynutmeg (3 December 2012)

I use a joint supplement by Scientific Nutritional Products, costs about £20 for a 2 months supply, and is pretty good


----------

